# ¿Quién habla español?



## Nickrosis (Sep 8, 2002)

Hablo un poco español para mi trabajo, pero deso aprender más. Entonces, puedo hablar con toda la gente trabajando con mí.

Obviously, I don't speak it perfectly, but I'm incredibly thankful for my Spanish teacher for making communication with five of my coworkers possible. Just one semester was enough for me to begin to converse with them and begin to learn from that foundation.

I'm not saying this to be proud, but my point is to encourage everyone here to learn another language to bring the arboricultural practices that we have learned to others - beyond a language barrier.

Kudos to those who are already so far ahead of me - one day, I hope to catch up. For now, I'm slogging through German so that I can get a job in Munich this summer. If this goes well, I hope to study in Germany for a Master's degree, but that is a whole two years  away. Thanks for the referral, Tom!

By the way, some people have asked if Europe is really as advanced in arboriculture as we hear it is. From what I saw, I don't think so. Sure, Nuremburg, Germany is way ahead with it's ordinance requiring parking lots to have a tree for every six parking spaces. What a concept! Can you imagine? But the reality is that those same trees could be subjected to some brutality by the horticulturalists who do the actual care.

Anyone else want to weigh in on the topics I've brought up? Am I off base? What about others who have been to Europe and could make a different point about tree care?

Nickrosis


----------



## Stumper (Sep 8, 2002)

Nick, Yo hablo castellano. Aprendi en la Argentina. La forma de hablar es un poco distinto pero se puede entenderse los Argentinos y los Mexicanos. He usado mi habilidad muy poco en me trabajo de arbolista-recuerdas que trabajo solo. Hace 6 o 7 a~nos yo era el jefe de un equipo cortando pinos en la orilla del sur del Gran Ca~non, Todos los demas eran Mexicanos entonces en ese caso use' mi espa~nol.


----------



## Nickrosis (Sep 8, 2002)

Muy interesante. ¿Cuando trabajiste en Mexico? Es la verdad, trabajas solo. ¡Puedes hablar in espanol si quieres! ¡A ti!

Me gusta trabajar con los Mexicanos porque ellos son trabajadors buenos. Jesus es el mejor - el piensa y trabaja. Pero, Jesus no le gusta hablar mucho y no le gusta hacer nada. ¡Éll necessita hacer algo siempre!

Cuando di los hombres el libro de la ISA (Guía de consulta rápida de términos de arboricultura, inglés- español, español- inglés), dijeron "gracias, gracias." Entonces, ellos leyeron el libro todo el dia. Estuve contento. 

Me gusta hablar a ti en español. Pero, no es facíl a mí. ¿Quien comprende?

Nickrosis ("Neekrosees" en español)


----------



## Nickrosis (Sep 8, 2002)

http://www.isahispana.com/


----------



## Stumper (Sep 9, 2002)

Nunca trabaje en Mexico. Trabaje con un grupo de Mexicanos in Arizona. Si , puedo hablarme mismo en EspaNol pero lo hago muy pocas veces. Canto en EspaNol de vez en cuando.


----------



## Nickrosis (Sep 9, 2002)

Jesus le gusta escuchar a la musica romantica. Hay un estacion en Chicago y se puede escuchar en Milwaukee.

¡Me gusta mi diccionario de español! Puedo hablar mejor que escribir.

Nickrosis


----------



## Stumper (Sep 9, 2002)

Puedo escribir mejor con pluma que escribir a macquina.-En qualquier idioma.


----------



## Nickrosis (Sep 9, 2002)

Prefiero la macquina. Mucho practicar.


----------



## Nickrosis (Sep 9, 2002)

Y estoy joven, tambien.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 9, 2002)

*Internet translation*

Nick, I speak Castilian. Aprendi in Argentina. The form to speak is a little different but
it is possible to be understood the Argentineans and the Mexicans. I have used my
ability very little in I work to me of arbolista-you remember that single work. He does 6
or 7 Ã¢nos I was the head of an equipment cutting pines in the border of the south of
the Great CÃ¢non, All demas were Mexican then in that case I used my 
espÃ¢nol. 
--------

Very interesting. When trabajiste in Mexico? It is the truth, you work single. You can
speak in espanol if you want! To you! I like to work with the Mexicans because they
are trabajadors good. Jesus is the best one - he thinks and he works. But, Jesus it
does not like to speak much and it does not like to do nothing. Necessita Ã‰ll to
always do something! When I gave to the men the book of the ISA (Guide of fast
consultation of arboriculture terms, English Spanish, English Spanish), they said
"thanks, thanks." Then, they read the book all the day. I was contented. I like to
speak to you in Spanish. But, he is not facÃ_l to me. Who understands? Nickrosis
("Neekrosees "in espaÃ±o
-------

It never works in Mexico. Work with a group of Mexican in Arizona. If, I can be
spoken same in EspaNol but do it very not very often. Song in EspaNol once in a
while. 
---
Jesus it likes to listen the romantica musica. There is a station in Chicago and it is
possible to be listened in Milwaukee. I like my dictionary of Spanish! I can speak
better than to write. Nickrosis 

--
I got bored here.


----------



## TREETX (Sep 9, 2002)

Nick - 

so much for the spanish here I just work a spanish speaking crew - I do a poor job having communications.

I had a steady job in Munich for a bit over a year. I go there 3-4 timesa year and do "black/permit free" jobs. Language is a plus. How is your Turkish?

On a serious note, I could pass you a few names of employers I know there if you are looking for a job. Staying cental is the key.

With my employer, we worked at Neuschwanstein and Nymphenburg - great gigs. Dachau too.

I wouldn't say that Europeans or German are on the forefront of arboriculture. It is a really good place to study tree mutilation practices. 

Green spaces come at a higher value than in the states and consequently, people pay more to maintain them properly. 

As far as German cities, I could not imagine anything better than Munchen.

Nate

In case you were wondering, it stopped raining and I left the house again.


----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 9, 2002)

Viva Sandino


----------



## Stumper (Sep 10, 2002)

JPS, I'm guessing that your translator was a machine. It got reasonably close on most of the words but couldn't handle the grammer at all.
Que Dios te bendiga.


----------



## Nickrosis (Sep 10, 2002)

*****JPS used babelfish.altavista.com*****

Like Stumper said, it gets reasonably close. It's German translating is better.

Nate! Buddy 'ol pal o' mine! I'm gonna have to take you up on that. Would you provide a positive reference? At what volume does money have to talk for you to listen? 

Central Germany is probably the best....lil bit of Black Forest, lil bit of Bavaria, lots of Mercedes, and great people. Kind of a blend of all of Germany, if you ask me. I heard great things about Munchen, though - never been there, but I can't wait.

"It is a really good place to study tree mutilation practices. "
Mind if I quote you on that? You hit the nail on the head!

"In case you were wondering, it stopped raining and I left the house again."
I haven't slept since. My future Polish girlfriend speaks some Turkish, does that count?

Nickrosis


----------



## Nickrosis (Sep 10, 2002)

No comprendo....Que Dios te bendiga.......Viva Sandino

Mi espanol es muy finito. Quierro decir gracias a ti, Stumper. La practica es muy importante a mi. Gracias.

Get a job, JPS!  Just had to say that...been waiting for a while.  

Nickrosis


----------



## Nickrosis (Sep 10, 2002)

Last thing and I'm promise I won't litter on this site any more tonight. 

A couple weeks ago, I started "Spanish of the Day" as a fax update along with the Daily Job Report every morning. Pat, a climber, was flabbergasted when he saw it, but he appreciates the value of it.... What do I care about how others think of me or what I do - I do it because I think it's a good thing.

The point was also to help the Spanish-speakers learn more English. Words like boots are surprisingly useful when they're a company purchase at CTL! 

Nickrosis


----------



## Nickrosis (Sep 10, 2002)

Days 3 & 4

All others are highly classified. :angel:


----------



## geofore (Sep 10, 2002)

*Germany*

Nick,
While in Germany working, look out for ticks. They are much smaller than most I've gotten on me in the USA. They are about the size of a pinhead and hard to see. Picked them up walking in the wildlife reserve area south of Frankfurt, they mark areas in the reserve to be cut, there was a lot of nice oak that didn't get bombed during WWII and it was not to be cut. The ticks were worse in the pines on privately owned areas. The pines were in trouble I think because there was so little diversity in the trees in the pine growths, all pines and little if any hardwoods, too easy for the bugs to get from one pine to the next. Have fun in Germany.


----------



## Stumper (Sep 10, 2002)

Geofore, WW11. Eleven? Dang I slept longer than I thought! 

Nick, Que' Dios te bendiga.= May God bless you.
I have no idea who Sandino is. Long live "whoever he is"!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 10, 2002)

Why would i want to get a job, when i get paid so well having fun?

Now if your making an offer.. $25/hour, part time, full bennies.


----------



## geofore (Sep 10, 2002)

*11*

NO it was I who was sleeping, edit worked.


----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 11, 2002)

Viva Zappata


----------



## Jock (Sep 13, 2002)

*Europe?*

Hi Treetx, you mentioned how far ahead in arboriculture europe wasn't!!!! Dont take this the wrong way, but here in U.K. I doubt you would get anyone to cut a huge Douglas Fir into a confined space for $200.00 (you know the one i'm talking about) My company would have quoted around£1400.00 and thats around $1960.00 to fell that tree, chip remove and sell the timber. also here in Scotland (especially) any member of a decent crew would have taken on hand to fell it, only difference being, the felling cut would have been at ground level/the felling notch would not have been cut to near centre of the tree, and a tirfor would have been used to pull it(slow controlled pull) We also carry out around £100.000.00 worth of work for various councils throughout Scotland and N.W.England per year and I've never yet witnessed any tree mutilation with exceptions of what you call (ladder crews)but as you know they are few and far between, and anyone buying there so called services deserve what they get!!, sorry mate we are well ahead with tree work here, you got to remember we've been taking care of trees a lot longer than you. I expect to be banished to Siberia for this statement, but I've never heard of a Mexican working in the tree care business in Scotland....Wonder why?? Ok that's me said my part and i'll sit here waiting for the door to get kicked in.... Sorry but apparently i am european !!!!


----------



## TREETX (Sep 13, 2002)

o


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Sep 13, 2002)

Tex, don't hold back, tell him how you really feel!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 13, 2002)

Well, Rog did admit to kicking himself for under estimating the limbing.

Our expenses in fuel and vehicular insurance & licensing are way lower then yours. (I'm ticked that gas is 1.55 by my house and 1.45 in an affluant suburb.)


----------



## Jock (Sep 13, 2002)

Sorry ****.Jock x x x x

 jps


----------



## Jock (Sep 13, 2002)

Love and kisses Jock

 jps


----------



## sonny (Sep 13, 2002)

I will take the 5th on this thread. & thin i will take a 5th of good ole american jack. ( no comment from this american that used to live in america but now lives in so cal. )


----------



## Nickrosis (Sep 14, 2002)

I SURE HOPE TWO PEOPLE HAVE THE SENSE TO STOP.

If not, please don't post on a thread I started. I try, I really do, to get interesting conversations going on this forum. Can anyone respect that?

What do I talk about...hmm...let's see...Arboriculture and the Soil...

I thought I was going to have a powerful point with that, but I guess I've only started 3 threads in 3 months. Anyways, please only post on this thread if you have something to say about the Spanish language.

Get it?

Nickrosis

Alcoholism....


----------



## TREETX (Sep 14, 2002)

o


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Sep 15, 2002)

Once again, as in other posts, letters and chats; i recognize Nickrosis as a thinking, fair person of restraint and courtesy.

A lot of times using his quick mind for fair expression, disarming wit and clear thought; rather than attack, as he surveys all options cooly. Pretty good for young and dumb i think! i think those are great problem solving (rigging, mgmt. etc.) attributes; so seasoned for a student!

Someone please tell me Mr. Stoner is still out there!


----------



## DDM (Sep 15, 2002)

Nick you only need a few phrases....

Hand me the chainsaw

Drag that to the Chipper

Hold this Rope Tightly

Pull on the Rope

Push That lawnmower

Stay out of the customers Garage

Empty you Pockets


----------



## TREETX (Sep 16, 2002)

Never attached a pic. I think pic may be better than words. I have to hunt to find stuff like this in TX. It was every where in Germany, Austria, Ch.

They do great work there. Sehr profi, but there is a lot of this


----------



## TREETX (Sep 16, 2002)

*Just one more*

one more


----------



## Stumper (Sep 23, 2002)

Treetx, Pudiste haber sacado estes fotos en qualquier parte de NorteAmerica.Hay gente que se llaman arbolistas pero en realidad son muy buenos carniceros.


----------



## TREETX (Sep 23, 2002)

Not sure what you said since I am not the best at Espanol. I think I can answer your question.

Hell yes I am wearing pants!!

Nate


----------



## Stumper (Sep 24, 2002)

Probablemente, tienes ropa interior de mujeres.


----------



## sonny (Sep 25, 2002)

Yes you can speak all the new age tree man language . That sure does not seem to me like english just let the .. . Ahhhh never mind


----------



## sonny (Sep 25, 2002)

I just remember when tree work was a honerable trade. Along with ALL the trades . painting, roofing , plastering, well anyway I should shut up.Some of you know what I mean.


----------



## Nickrosis (Sep 25, 2002)

Don't talk about women's underwear, Stumper!

Every night, I've set a goal to study Spanish, French, and German. As much as I'd like to learn more Polish to communicate with the beautiful ladies of that fine country.... They speak English well enough already, especially Jola and Basia.  

Sonny, it's an international world, and the more we prepare for it, the better off we will be.


----------



## Nickrosis (Nov 16, 2004)

And now I'm struggling to get Spanish everyday! But I'm picking up some Korean now. 

I love my multicultural world.


----------



## Stumper (Nov 16, 2004)

Kimchi!


----------



## Nickrosis (Nov 16, 2004)

I learned the word for "asterisk" in Korean and Spanish today. My group mates are from Venezuela and South Korea for my marketing class.

It's a riot! They're so much fun to be around. And loaded with cash, too....


----------



## techdave (Nov 16, 2004)

*Espanol--claro que si*

Ola Nickrosis. Si, yo hablo Espanol pero es estilo, "Chicano" , y no es perfecta. Pero quisas mas importante, soy bi-cultural. Mis Abuelitos son Californio y Chihuahuense. (My" Anglo"grandparents were Scots-Irish, and German-English. ) 

Dave Hernandez
Jamul Ca (San Diego)

Es agradable ser importante 
pero
Es mas importante ser agradable


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 16, 2004)

2 tea in s ahh fu-mar? No tango!


----------



## Stumper (Nov 16, 2004)

Butch , What's this "No Tango" stuff-you said you were a good dancer!


----------

